# Rub Time!



## mr mac (Aug 22, 2020)

For whatever reason, I love it when it comes time to replenish the rub jars! I suppose it means it's time to fire up the smoker again!


----------



## mr mac (Aug 22, 2020)

For the record, the electronics cleaner did *not *make it in to the rub! My son was working outside and I asked him to duck out of the picture but neglected to tell him to move the can. C'est la vie!


----------



## phatbac (Aug 22, 2020)

got any recipes to share?

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 22, 2020)

Whats your recipe and is it for pork or beef?


----------



## mr mac (Aug 22, 2020)

I use it for pork, poultry and salmon. For beef I make my own Montreal steak seasoning.


----------

